# Heart w/ Jason Bonham's Led Zep



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Heart with Jason Bonham's Led Zeppelin Experience
Tuesday, July 23 - Molson Amphitheatre, Toronto, ON

Sounds like Heart is the headliner and they'll end their show with Bonham and his band doing a handful of Zep tunes for the encore.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice combination really


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

They did a killer version of Stairway to Heaven together at the Kennedy Center Honors. Best cover of that song I've heard, and Page, Plant and Jones seemed to approve of it too.

[video=youtube;mf2O3OAQjng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=mf2O3OAQjng[/video]


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

noted on my calendar !!!!


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

now this is something i would walk across the street to see.....Heart does a great Zep...........Happy,Happy


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Saw both these acts earlier this yr. at Massey Hall. Highly recommend, will be going again.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

In case anyone is going and is curious to what the first night of the tour brought out for the Heart set and Bonham encore;

West Palm Beach, Florida 
Cruzan Amphitheater 
June 17, 2013 

01. Intro Music 
02. Barracuda 
03. Heartless 
04. What About Love 
05. Little Queen 
06. Mistral Wind 
07. Magic Man 
08. Even It Up 
09. Dreamboat Annie 
10. I Need You To Turn To Me 
11. These Dreams 
12. Alone 
13. Dear Old America 
14. Crazy On You 
15. Encore Break 
16. Battle Of Evermore 
17. The Song Remains The Same - With Jason Bonham 
18. The Rain Song - With Jason Bonham 
19. The Ocean - With Jason Bonham 
20. Kashmir - With Jason Bonham 
21. Stairway To Heaven - With Jason Bonham


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

An enjoyable set actually


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn..not comming to montreal.....shit


----------

